
European job market is rigged against younger workers, says Draghi - return0
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/mar/11/european-job-market-is-rigged-against-younger-workers-says-draghi
======
herbst
I hate when they generalize the EU as Europe.

Just because the EU does not get their shit together does not mean other
european countries are in the same boat.

